# Getting back into chickens.......



## fishin816

Hi everyone! We will be getting some Buff Orpingtons, Silver and Golden laced Wyandottes, and some Ancona Ducks. So I have a few questions regarding their managment and stuff. Can I let them run with the goats and free range the pasture? Will they get in my goats water? Will they be scared if they are in the same pen with my livestock guardian dog? What should I feed them? Purina? ADM? Manna Pro? Is the Purina Flock block good for them? 

Thanks! If there is anything else I might need to know please reply back here!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Purina flock block does pretty well for my chickens


----------



## NubianFan

The ducks will dirty any water they can get to and get in, they will swim, clean themselves and poop in the water. It will be flat nasty in no time. We keep a rooster with our two girls right now but we can't feed him chops because the goats can't have that, so he eat leftover goat feed, it is a long story why he lives with my goats right now, beware that some goats will pull and nibble on rooster feathers. on your livestock guardian dog, it depends, if the dog has been raised to protect chickens and ducks he will be fine, but if he has only been with goats he may kill the chickens and ducks.


----------



## milkmaid

We have chickens, ducks, and goats all together. The chickens and ducks stay out of the goats' water for the most part, and use their wading pool. I feed my chickens the egg ration from the farmer's co-op, but free range is THE best. When my chickens have been on free range with minimal additional feed, they have never gotten sick. When I feed them a lot of pellet feed, they do occasionally get sick. Of course if you have a lot of hawks around, free range will make them more vulnerable.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> The ducks will dirty any water they can get to and get in, they will swim, clean themselves and poop in the water. It will be flat nasty in no time. We keep a rooster with our two girls right now but we can't feed him chops because the goats can't have that, so he eat leftover goat feed, it is a long story why he lives with my goats right now, beware that some goats will pull and nibble on rooster feathers. on your livestock guardian dog, it depends, if the dog has been raised to protect chickens and ducks he will be fine, but if he has only been with goats he may kill the chickens and ducks.


My LGD has never been exposed to chickens. I don't want her hurt the chickens though! I will find some way to separate them....


----------



## fishin816

milkmaid said:


> We have chickens, ducks, and goats all together. The chickens and ducks stay out of the goats' water for the most part, and use their wading pool. I feed my chickens the egg ration from the farmer's co-op, but free range is THE best. When my chickens have been on free range with minimal additional feed, they have never gotten sick. When I feed them a lot of pellet feed, they do occasionally get sick. Of course if you have a lot of hawks around, free range will make them more vulnerable.


How much do your chickens produce on a free range diet? meaning how much eggs


----------



## Darlaj

My silly birds are on strike .... I took there light for a sick doe... They said no more eggs till we get some sun lady!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha ! That's funny !! My chickens won't even come out of the coop if its below 25 degrees !


----------



## Mamaboyd

In the good weather, spring,summer and fall, our chickens and ducks free range with the goats during the day. We had a hen lay eggs in the hay feeder we had in the goat shelter lol. We feed scratch, cracked corn and egg layer. Our girls are on strike for the winter too. We don't keep a heat lamp or light on in the coop, once the sun is out longer , our girls will pick up laying again.


----------



## ciwheeles

My chickens are out free range with food in the coop, if they want it. They've done super well free range and they are so happy outside. My chickies though won't go out if it snows. That's where they draw the line. It also cut down on the feeding cost a lot to have them out. My chickens lay very well being free range, _but_ sometimes they do take to laying their eggs in places other than the nesting boxes. There are times where my egg count goes down and then a week or month or so later I find a 10-20+ egg stash. The chickens had stopped laying for a while but we put a light and timer in the coop and that kick started production again.

When I bought my Moscovy ducks I started going through more layers feed. The ducks eat a lot more than the chickens, or at least mine do. In my experience, the ducks are pigs. They will get into and splash into any water they find. My ducks are free range too and of my 3 only 1 has started laying, but I get an egg a day from that one. Funny thing is the ducks live in a separate coop and that one duck lays without the light.


----------



## NubianFan

Ducks are nasty plain and simple. comical to have around but nasty.


----------



## Mamaboyd

ciwheeles said:


> My chickens are out free range with food in the coop, if they want it. They've done super well free range and they are so happy outside. My chickies though won't go out if it snows. That's where they draw the line. It also cut down on the feeding cost a lot to have them out. My chickens lay very well being free range, _but_ sometimes they do take to laying their eggs in places other than the nesting boxes. There are times where my egg count goes down and then a week or month or so later I find a 10-20+ egg stash. The chickens had stopped laying for a while but we put a light and timer in the coop and that kick started production again.
> 
> When I bought my Moscovy ducks I started going through more layers feed. The ducks eat a lot more than the chickens, or at least mine do. In my experience, the ducks are pigs. They will get into and splash into any water they find. My ducks are free range too and of my 3 only 1 has started laying, but I get an egg a day from that one. Funny thing is the ducks live in a separate coop and that one duck lays without the light.


When my girls go broody, they will lay eggs outside in a hidden area, all of a sudden I will find baby chicks running around lol. I had more chicks hatch out this way this past year than ever before. My ducks stay in the same coop with our chickens. They aren't too messy but they do like to pull the feathers out of the roosters tails hehe


----------



## fishin816

Ok so I draw the line for the ducks then! Random question, do wyandottes go broody very often? Because I really wanted some Buff/Wyan......... crosses. Oh and another question, say one Buff hen raises a batch of chicks, I keep a few chicks (hens) will I need to get a new rooster?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I had a couple of my Wyandottes go broody last year and I didn't even want them to ! As far as a new rooster I'm not sure


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I had a couple of my Wyandottes go broody last year and I didn't even want them to ! As far as a new rooster I'm not sure


I would think I would need to considering they are his daughters?????


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, to be safe you probably would. How can you be sure you're not getting brother and sister from the hatchery?
I've always wondered that


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah, to be safe you probably would. How can you be sure you're not getting brother and sister from the hatchery?
> I've always wondered that


Yeah I wonderedl that too.........


----------



## COgoatLover25

Maybe you could order from two hatcheries ?


----------



## Scottyhorse

All of ours are free range. We have multiple generations of chickens here. I am sure some brother/sister or father/daughter etc crosses have happened. 
We give ours purina flock block (only occasionally, it's more like a treat) a scratch, layer pellet, and an omega rich pellet. What we exactly feed varies, but it's any of those three, usually a mix.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Maybe you could order from two hatcheries ?


Good idea!


----------



## Mamaboyd

We have at least 4 roosters that are all partly related to our hens. Yep, they don't care who mates who, but we have not run into any deformities so far. Our birds are strictly hobby farm birds.


----------



## fishin816

I was thinking about mixing the Purina Layena and some scratch grains. But mainly a diet of free range goodies.


----------



## Dani-1995

My hens (Rhode Island Red and Leghorns) are still producing. We get an egg from each hen everyday or one every other day. Either way they lay good. The free range and eat layer crumbles once a day. My black sexlink stopped laying for the most part, she might lay a couple times a week. The red sexlink was hatch with one eye and a crooked beak... shes never laid but shes funny so we kept her. 

I'm getting barred rocks and buff orpingtons this spring to add to my little flock. I'm hoping they'll lay as good as the hens we have now.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Post pic of your little funny weird chicken !!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> I was thinking about mixing the Purina Layena and some scratch grains. But mainly a diet of free range goodies.


That's generally what ours get. They also get a lot of our left over food. They eat A LOT more during the winter though, it's nuts.


----------



## Dani-1995

COgoatLover25 said:


> Post pic of your little funny weird chicken !!!


I'll have to catch her first. She's fast. She can't eat the crumbles so instead she is buddies with one my does and shares her food. It's kind of cute to watch. I will try to get a picture of her though.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> That's generally what ours get. They also get a lot of our left over food. They eat A LOT more during the winter though, it's nuts.


Oh Sydney, do you have the ingredients to the Layena?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't. We just dump it into the bin we store it in and throw the bags out.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't. We just dump it into the bin we store it in and throw the bags out.


OK, well next time you get a bag of feed can you save the feed tag?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will try, sure


----------



## fishin816

Does anyons have any recommended hatcheries to buy chickens from? Where have you guys gotten your birds from???


----------



## milk and honey

I've ordered from Strombergs and been very happy with the chicks, price and service. I'm placing my order this week .


----------



## Scottyhorse

My Pet Chicken is also really good  They have a smaller min. order as well. We are pretty far from them and we can get as few as 6 chicks. If we order from Strombergs, it's 25. And they also have a couple odd requirements. 

For everyone complaining about their girls being on strike for winter, the trick is to get pullets that will come to their POL in the middle of fall. We have done that for the past two years and we have eggs all winter! We can get anywhere from 8-15 eggs a day


----------



## ciwheeles

I second Scottyhorse's thoughts on My Pet Chicken. They have a low chicken order count and a lot of nice breeds. We ordered from Meyers this year and had to pick out 25 chickens.


----------



## fishin816

What about Efowl or Murray McMurray?


----------



## ciwheeles

I've never heard of those hatcheries.


----------



## fishin816

I don't wanna use My pet chicken, because that was the first hatchery we ordered from, and we were ordering babies in APRIL and got JANUARY babies, and most of the babies died. I think I will just order from efowl


----------



## ciwheeles

That can happen if you don't look at the dates they have available. I bought July Easter eggers and didn't get them till September. Their orders fill up very quickly.

I did have one of the chicks die, but they refunded us for the price of the chick.


----------



## fishin816

I have been doing lots of research on the hatcheries, and i think murray mcmurray is where i will order from. 

What do I need to be prepared for them?


----------



## COgoatLover25

If you're looking for the best prices don't go to McMurray Hatcheries , I've compared their prices to some others and there's a difference


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I made the order on Efowl, they had the smallest breed specific minimum. We ordered 16 chickens all together


----------



## fishin816

I made the order on Efowl, they had the smallest breed specific minimum. We ordered 16 chickens all together


----------



## fishin816

Ok I am looking at feed to get my chickens, there is good reviews on Nutrena, same with Purina, does anyone feed ADM? I feed ADM to the goats, with great results. 

What does everyone feed theirs? Reviews on it? Oh and if you can find the ingredients to Purina Layena, please post it here, thanks.


----------



## CAjerseychick

Mine are fed Bar-ale (goats ADM, alfalfa hay - 1 bale a week- cause everyone is free ranging)--
I like the allpurpose Layer minipellets (less waste)-- 
Like you, we have dual purpose hens-- Jersey Giants, which for what they are-- very pleased how they handle the weather, forage about OK (but they MUST have their feed they are big birds)-- in their second year, they started back laying last month-- I get 11-16 eggs every other day from 11 hens... so not amazing but they do lay nice large brown eggs)--
Everyone drinks out of a couple big feeder bowls (the black rubber ones) I think 20gallon? I put some raw apple cider vinegar into the water to keep everyone healthy.

Main issue is goats like chicken feed (chickens dont get feed, they go on strike, plus the copper and some other minerals are too high for goats given the quanitities they eat)-- what we did is we hid the feeder inside the chicken coop and blocked off the entrance with cattle panels to ensure goats wont even try to get in (Pop door for Jersey Giant, especially our now deceased Roo, had to be pretty large)- the key is dont let the goats see you refill the chicken feeder they will go nuts trying to break into it....

We have small acreage-- almost 2 acres, house area included-- so dont really pen up anything seperate, although we are readying a goat pen in the back (only a quarter acre for 6 goats. but it has a small barn)- goats get by foraging this way...

Dogs-- they can be trained to chickens but you will lose some the first 6months-- we have had as many as 22 now 12 only a couple lost to disease and random accidents, NO predator losses with the dogs present (the dogs just being there will even ward off hawks-- and we have large black birds)--
If we can train a 2 year old Giant Schnauzer, fresh from the city, to stop (she got 8, but some as itny chicks when we did stupid stuff like putting them out in a cardboard box to get fresh air) killing chickens, anyone can.

She hasnt touched livestock in 2 years and she is outside with 2 other dogs in the field with them now. She still occasionally chases our cats for fun though, but has never harmed them (she is a dog, and they are pretty fast)....

Our current work in progress is the LGD pup- he is 8 months old and likes to hold down the chickens and suck on them- 2 hens expired this way before I realized this(he also got our Roo but Roo was pretty confrontational, couldnt fly,and wouldnt back down- I think it was over food, we are working on this-- no losses in 2 months.
(See photo, its of the Schnauzer, not the pyr mix)

I know it sounds silly, but inaddition to catching dog in the act (even for chasing) we reinforce the dog in this way-- it works cause having something bang into their knees slows them down they dont run the stock...

NO goat injuries but I do have to be present when feeding them the dogs like to steal sweet feed from them....


----------



## mjs500doo

In my expertise (we breed purebred chickens as an additional fundraiser each year) I can mention a few things:

Don't throw the dog in with the chickens right away. "One taste & one chase it all it takes" is my saying. Always supervise initially. 

Don't buy large hatchery stock if you're looking for longevity. If you want long lasting chickens bred right, go to a notable breeder. Hatcheries breed quantity. Most of the time not quality. Speaking 100% from experience. Hatchery chicks compared to private breeders at least 30% smaller at time of arrival (or direct purchase), grew for a short period of time, and remained smaller, were more sensitive of weather & light conditions. My flock that I've selectively bred for my personal purposes lay through the heat of the summer, the harsh Wisconsin cold of the winter, do not have lung problems of those from weaker hatchery counterparts, are much larger, bolder color, more correct in both structure & color pattern, and contain a larger meat portion than hatchery stock. Once you establish what breeds you like, it's worth the money to buy from a good breeder for your seed stock. 

Feed using your table. I mean this whole heartedly. For someone who commonly has 60-80 adult birds in the summer, and over 200 juveniles in the spring, table scraps save you a ton of money. Not only do we feed our chickens their regular laying feed, we supplement with our own grown fruits, meats, & veggies. Extra garden greens? No problem. Extra eggs? Boil, chop, and serve. Old veggies? Cook & blend with milk for a summer smoothie. Eggshells? Bake for 5 mins at 375, break apart & feed free choice for calcium. Don't second-guess feeding them meat. I do NOT feed chicken. Extra goat milk? Bingo! Free ranging also saves a load of money, but you still need to feed in the coop as well. You'll notice they won't eat as much, but the lowest pecking order birds need the supplement. 

Choose wisely for your area & needs. Just because "that one's pretty" doesn't mean it's a good fit for your climate unless you dedicate time to make them fit. We have done just that. Our chickens are happy & healthy. Large single combs do not fair well in the winter. We also coat everybody's waddles, combs, and legs in the winter with a nice Vaseline to help prevent frostbite and supply headlamps over the roosting area. Ensure you have proper ventilation to prevent lung issues. 

Watch poop. First sign of coccidiosis, treat immediately. The entire flock. Watch especially in the springtime. Watch for worms as well. Worm as necessary. Chickens do very well with other livestock, just make sure their personal feed is locked away from the reach of any ruminant. 

As for roosters, we keep the same rooster two years in a row. We pay a lot for a good quality roo, and YES we breed to his daughters. Our best chick crop are almost always the second year using the roo. The colors are more vivid, the chicks usually look like dad, and dad helps protect them when it's time to join the flock. Dads just know. The first year also helps determine which hens pair up best with the roo as well. We start hatching Jan 1st, and stop hatching Oct 1st of every year. This way we have all age groups in peak chick season.


----------



## Dani-1995

mjs500doo said:


> In my expertise (we breed purebred chickens as an additional fundraiser each year) I can mention a few things:
> 
> Don't throw the dog in with the chickens right away. "One taste & one chase it all it takes" is my saying. Always supervise initially.
> 
> Don't buy large hatchery stock if you're looking for longevity. If you want long lasting chickens bred right, go to a notable breeder. Hatcheries breed quantity. Most of the time not quality. Speaking 100% from experience. Hatchery chicks compared to private breeders at least 30% smaller at time of arrival (or direct purchase), grew for a short period of time, and remained smaller, were more sensitive of weather & light conditions. My flock that I've selectively bred for my personal purposes lay through the heat of the summer, the harsh Wisconsin cold of the winter, do not have lung problems of those from weaker hatchery counterparts, are much larger, bolder color, more correct in both structure & color pattern, and contain a larger meat portion than hatchery stock. Once you establish what breeds you like, it's worth the money to buy from a good breeder for your seed stock.
> 
> Feed using your table. I mean this whole heartedly. For someone who commonly has 60-80 adult birds in the summer, and over 200 juveniles in the spring, table scraps save you a ton of money. Not only do we feed our chickens their regular laying feed, we supplement with our own grown fruits, meats, & veggies. Extra garden greens? No problem. Extra eggs? Boil, chop, and serve. Old veggies? Cook & blend with milk for a summer smoothie. Eggshells? Bake for 5 mins at 375, break apart & feed free choice for calcium. Don't second-guess feeding them meat. I do NOT feed chicken. Extra goat milk? Bingo! Free ranging also saves a load of money, but you still need to feed in the coop as well. You'll notice they won't eat as much, but the lowest pecking order birds need the supplement.
> 
> Choose wisely for your area & needs. Just because "that one's pretty" doesn't mean it's a good fit for your climate unless you dedicate time to make them fit. We have done just that. Our chickens are happy & healthy. Large single combs do not fair well in the winter. We also coat everybody's waddles, combs, and legs in the winter with a nice Vaseline to help prevent frostbite and supply headlamps over the roosting area. Ensure you have proper ventilation to prevent lung issues.
> 
> Watch poop. First sign of coccidiosis, treat immediately. The entire flock. Watch especially in the springtime. Watch for worms as well. Worm as necessary. Chickens do very well with other livestock, just make sure their personal feed is locked away from the reach of any ruminant.
> 
> As for roosters, we keep the same rooster two years in a row. We pay a lot for a good quality roo, and YES we breed to his daughters. Our best chick crop are almost always the second year using the roo. The colors are more vivid, the chicks usually look like dad, and dad helps protect them when it's time to join the flock. Dads just know. The first year also helps determine which hens pair up best with the roo as well. We start hatching Jan 1st, and stop hatching Oct 1st of every year. This way we have all age groups in peak chick season.


What are signs of coccidia? Also do you deworm? If so with what and how often?

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mjs500doo

Normally we do not deworm, simply because their fecal matter does not give us reason to. I actually mix in cayenne pepper in their feed, supposedly helps for worms. Haven't had any issue. I do have chemical dewormer from TSC on the shelf I use if I have to. 

Coccidiosis typically you'll see bloody streaks in the stool, followed by seclusion, fluffed appearance, lethargy, death follows shortly after the lethargy & cold body.


----------



## CAjerseychick

If I were to do another order I would consider Sandhill Preservation -- its in Iowa and is devoted to preservation of Breeds, a hatchery but a step above....

(as it is we completely impulse bought a set of run of the mill hatchery chicks today, but, maybe since we have that heat lamp on anyway we will order more and mix them in)....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Megan is spot on. We also feed ours table scraps. I can't eat store bought eggs anymore! The difference between a free range egg and a store egg is amazing! The flavor, the color, etc. Even the shells are a lot thicker.


----------



## Dani-1995

Here's my messed up hen. Notice how this side doesn't have an eye and the beak over laps to the side. She eats with the goats since she can grab the pellets easier

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mcmurray is good,efowl is good,cackle is good,MPC is good.


----------



## ksalvagno

Meyer Hatchery in Ohio is good.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Forgot Meyers...:doh: I got some from them last year too!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

I haven't read the other comments, but some good fencing (sheep and chicken wire/mesh will always keep them in. However, i have two Cayuga ducks, 16 laying hens, 4 goats and 3 sheep all living on the same patch of land. Now, i do have a pen for the ducks, where the goats can't get in but the hens and ducks can, and there IS a bucket in there for my ducks to wash in and drink from if hey want, sometimes my hens do too. that said, i have a water dish for the sheep and goats and i fill up everyday and it's always full, i found that after i started using this i didn't need to give my hens separate water as they just drank from this! They stand on the sides and sip from it along with my sheep with no problems..! So, for me i think it's safe to say that everyone does just fine together (including cats and dogs) and it makes my life ALOT easier!


----------



## KW Farms

I used McMurray last year. Great experience. Easy communication, healthy chicks, everything went smoothly. I think I ordered 22 and lost only one. I notified them and they promptly refunded me for the chick. The others all arrived active and lively, grew well, and are pretty hardy. My BLR Wyandottes don't have ideal color, but they're pretty. I would order from them again.


----------



## fishin816

I made the order through Efowl, so we will see how the birds do. They ship out March 3!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms

Exciting! Let us know when they arrive!


----------



## fishin816

I got my chicken supplies today! I got the Nutrena chick starter, mannapro chick grit, and the costal brand oyster. They should be here around march 5 or 6. I AM SO EXCITED! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo

Just remember not to feed oyster until fully feathered and transitioned to layer mix.


----------

